# unaccompanied violin repertoire (a list)



## alvarohenrique

Hello list members,

I'm Alvaro Henrique, a guitarist from Brazil actually making some studies in Nürnberg, Germany. This is my first message on this forum, and I am happy to be here.

I know the Bach Sonatas and Partitas for a long time, but on the past few years I have got in touch with more works for unaccompanied violin, such as the Ysaye's Sonatas and and Rochberg's Caprice Variations, and I liked a lot this repertoire I have never heard of before.

So, I kindly ask the help of the fellow list members to make a list of works for unaccompanied violin, as I really want to hear those compositions.

Thanks,
Alvaro


----------



## handlebar

How about the Bartok Duos?? Yes, duos but divine!

Jim


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Max Reger's Preludes and Fugues for solo violin
Bartok: violin sonata
Ernest Bloch: a few sonatas for solo violin
Paul Ben Haim: sonata for solo violin
Telemann composed many fantasias for solo violin, and the Gulliver suite for two violins.
Leon de Saint-Lubin: Caprice on themes from Lucia di Lammermoor
H. W. Ernst: Six polyphonic etudes (from which "The last rose of the summer" is the most famous)
Hindemith: Sonatas for solo violin
Eckard-Gramatte: some works for solo violin
Liszt-Milstein: Mephisto Waltz Nº 1
Milstein: Paganiniana
Wieniawsky: L'ecole moderne. A set of Etudes-caprices. He also composed etudes for two violins
Kreisler: Prelude and allegro in the style of Pugnani
Ilya Gringolts: Sonata Bachiana
Schnittke: A Paganini
Paganini: God save the king variations, Nel cor Piu non mi sento variations. The Barucabá variations include guitar accompaniment.
John Cage: Freeman Etudes
Barkauskas: Partita for solo violin
Ridout: Ferdinand the Bull (for violin and reciter)

I should come up with more later.


----------



## alvarohenrique

Thanks, Ysaye.


----------



## Taneyev

Kreisler P&A for solo violin?.Only solo pieces I know are his Recitativo & Scherzo and the Austrian National Hymn.


----------



## altiste

Have a look at http://www.violinfutura.com/


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Taneyev said:


> Kreisler P&A for solo violin?.Only solo pieces I know are his Recitativo & Scherzo and the Austrian National Hymn.


You are right, the score demands an accompanist.


----------



## alvarohenrique

Once more, thanks everyone for the kind help.

I wanted to buy some DVDs of solo violin recitals, but I can't find them. Do any of you recommed one to buy or a store to find?

Thanks,
Alvaro Henrique
www.alvarohenrique.com


----------



## Tapkaara

I'd like to add to this list a work I have recently discovered and find to be incredible:

Sonata for Solo Vilon (1986) by Miklos Rozsa

It's a dark, dissonant work yet still tonal. I feel a lot of human struggle in it. Although it is scored for one instrument, it sounds very "big" and a wide array of emotions are displayed.


----------



## bdelykleon

Oh, Biber's Rosary sOnatas should be mentioned. Great in every possible way, IMHO the greatest pieces in solo violino literature.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

alvarohenrique said:


> Once more, thanks everyone for the kind help.
> 
> I wanted to buy some DVDs of solo violin recitals, but I can't find them. Do any of you recommed one to buy or a store to find?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alvaro Henrique
> www.alvarohenrique.com


Take a look at this two:
Dmitri Sitkovetsky plays Bach's BWV1004
http://histoiresoldat.blogspot.com/2008/07/dmitry-sitkovetsky-plays-bach-partita.html

Gidon Kremer plays three partitas by Bach
http://histoiresoldat.blogspot.com/2009/03/gidon-kremer-plays-bach-three-partitas.html

downloadable from Rapidshare.


----------

